# A. Lange & Sohne Saxonia - White Gold (Blue Dial) or Pink Gold (Silver Dial)?



## dantan

Hi everyone,
Thank you very much for those who have seen my journey so far over the years. 

I have finally decided to purchase an A. Lange & Sohne. 

I have decided on a Saxonia. 

I first tried two on, last June. 

Between then and now, I have purchased a few more Watches but very recently, some sense came into me and I sold my Tudor Black Bay 36, Rolex Explorer, Rolex Oyster Perpetual, and Rolex Milgauss. 

I digress. 

So last June, I tried on a Saxonia in White Gold and in Pink Gold. 

I immediately preferred the Pink Gold version, partly because I might be a little show-offy, but, I do not want people to mistake ‘my’ White Gold Watch for a Stainless Steel Watch. 

Fast forward 12 months later, and yesterday, I managed to try on a Limited (12-month production run) Edition White Gold with Blue Dial. 

It looks awesome but my heart says go for the Pink Gold version, so my Authorised Dealer will be getting one in for me so that I can try them on side by side. 

I shall be purchasing one of them in the next 72 hours or so. 

Should I follow my heart, or go for my favourite colour - Blue?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mchu004

Congrats, dantan, on pulling the trigger; you'll be happy with either choice!

I tried both of them on before at the boutique, and while the blue is really nice, I personally felt like it would grow old in the long run. You can't go wrong w/ a classic white dial dress piece, so my vote goes for the PG/silver dial


----------



## cedargrove

That blue dial is stunning, but if I were to get a gold watch, the white dial would be it.


----------



## Watchbreath

Pink


----------



## zimv20ca

it's close, but white/pink.


----------



## jchiu003

Follow your heart! I also vote pink and I share the same feelings as you about not wanting others to mistaken it for stainless steel. If I ever get a Lange, then it'll definitely be in pink. Congrats again Dan!


----------



## Tommywine0

*A. Lange & Sohne Saxonia - White Gold (Blue Dial) or Pink Gold (Silver Dial)?*

I think you'll know your answer when you try them on side by side. 
I've no experience with watches this expensive but I don't think there's a really "rational" choice, so you might as well chose the one that has its hooks into you.

Best of luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62

I like the warmth of the PG, and if I recall, your collection is primarily steel right? Get something different! Inject some color.

Also I think blue, like brown, is going to cycle in and out of trend, and may not age especailly well. That said, I own two rather costly blue faced watches...so you know..do as a say, not as I do.


----------



## ramonesf2

Go for the white dial. My favorite color is blue as well, but it may not always be what you're looking for on your wrist, especially at this price point.


----------



## dantan

Here is my current collection, but minus the Tudor Black Bay 36, Rolex Explorer, Rolex Oyster Perpetual, and Rolex Milgauss.

I do have a Gold Watch - a vintage IWC.


----------



## ThymeKeeper

dantan man, you gotta go with the pink gold, I hope my post can sway you past return. the pink is beyond beautiful, I think the blue blends in too much in terms of the white gold and I don't LOVE the blue in terms of both versatility and dressiness. the pink gold is a beauty, I too have tried it on. oh man please get the pink gold its marvelous


----------



## Likestheshiny

I was sure when I read the thread title that I'd say blue dial. I love blue-dial watches. But... that pink/silver combination is just beautiful. If it were me, I think I'd go with that.


----------



## BigSeikoFan

dantan said:


> Here is my current collection, but minus the Tudor Black Bay 36, Rolex Explorer, Rolex Oyster Perpetual, and Rolex Milgauss.
> 
> I do have a Gold Watch - a vintage IWC.


So if I'm reading you correctly, you no longer have a blue watch, right? Unless you have another blue watch teed up, you can do a lot worse than getting that blue Lange...

And you already have several white dial dress watches, right?

The answer seems obvious to me.


----------



## maylebox

BigSeikoFan said:


> So if I'm reading you correctly, you no longer have a blue watch, right? Unless you have another blue watch teed up, you can do a lot worse than getting that blue Lange...
> 
> And you already have several white dial dress watches, right?
> 
> The answer seems obvious to me.


Yeah without a current blue dial in the collection and numerous white dials I'd have to agree with BSF. That said, I prefer the white dialed watch on it's own (and I love blue dials)


----------



## Xspect

I love the blue and the limited edition factor. But the rose gold just blows it away and the rose just highlights that its the star of your collection.


----------



## Insanevette

Blue looks fantastic, and it would work very well in your collection. I still would pick up the white dial. Pure class and I think it's more timeless than the blue. Either way, insanely gorgeous watch and congratulations.


----------



## dantan

BigSeikoFan said:


> So if I'm reading you correctly, you no longer have a blue watch, right? Unless you have another blue watch teed up, you can do a lot worse than getting that blue Lange...
> 
> And you already have several white dial dress watches, right?
> 
> The answer seems obvious to me.


I intend to sell my IWC Portugieser Chronograph Automatic, so there will be one fewer White Dial Dress-ish Watch in my collection.

I might also end up selling my MontBlanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim, so there might be another one fewer light-dialled Watch in my collection.

I am intending to keep my Watch collection down to no more than 5 or 6 nice pieces.


----------



## Gunnar_917

It's about time!

I'd go the rose gold; it looks so much classier


----------



## Covenant

BigSeikoFan said:


> So if I'm reading you correctly, you no longer have a blue watch, right? Unless you have another blue watch teed up, you can do a lot worse than getting that blue Lange...
> 
> And you already have several white dial dress watches, right?
> 
> The answer seems obvious to me.





maylebox said:


> Yeah without a current blue dial in the collection and numerous white dials I'd have to agree with BSF. That said, I prefer the white dialed watch on it's own (and I love blue dials)


The above two posters make sense, and the collector in me agrees; no blue dial currently in the collection, blue Saxonia is a limited-production and more likely to appreciate in value, etc.

That being said, I'd still go rose gold/silver dial. It's the classic Lange look. Getting the blue dial just because you don't have a blue dial in the collection currently is the wrong mindset; sell off your remaining white dial dressy pieces (because they won't compare in any way to the Lange) and use the money to get a new blue dial piece to fill that gap instead.

Also, while you're at it, try on the Saxonina Thin 37mm in yellow gold


----------



## clyde_frog

Get the pink gold, like you say, can't have people thinking you're poor wearing an SS watch can you.


----------



## zimv20ca

dantan, you've also been looking at the 36mm blue OP; are you thinking that may be your blue watch should you go for the white/pink here?


----------



## dantan

zimv20ca said:


> dantan, you've also been looking at the 36mm blue OP; are you thinking that may be your blue watch should you go for the white/pink here?


Kind of!

I think that I am 80% going for the Rose Gold.


----------



## UberDave

Another vote for rose gold / white dial. Stunning in person, as you know and, despite not being limited, looks more 'special' to me.

Congrats in advance.


----------



## DustinS

The answer is always blue and gold should always be white (if it's the whole case at least). There I said!


----------



## Tomatoes11

I am not a fan of yellow or pink gold for my specific skin tone and with my wardrobe but if you are, definitely go classic with your high end Lange piece. So I can’t stand non white gold for myself, if you can rock it, go pink gold.


----------



## Seaswirl

The pink gold ALS is a beauty, and you’ll be kicking yourself if you don’t go with your gut. Sometimes a gold watch should look like, well, a gold watch. Congrats in advance. Really happy for you DT.


----------



## jermyzy

I'm usually biased towards blue watches (blue is my favorite color), but this time I have to vote for the Pink Gold, it's absolutely stunning. However, it also depends on when you're wearing the watch. IMHO, the PG is definitely for formal situations, whereas the blue can pass for more casual dress.


----------



## Chris Stark

Normally I would say Blue without looking. But I think Blue falls more squarely in the sports watch category, at least in this thread, and you already own two.

I hate to make a recommendation at this price point, but since you're asking, I would go pink/white all day in Saxony.


----------



## watchmatician

Pink gold! Congrats on your first Lange Dan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed

Was thinking about the Saxonia 35mm blue dial myself recently.

A watch of this caliber would be safer with a white dial, either white gold or pink gold depending on your tastes.

The white gold and blue dial takes down the dressy factor and makes it more versatile as an office watch or smart casual, polo shirt and jeans etc.

I'd say if you're going for a strict dress watch, go for the pink gold white dial combo. Imo blue dials are better suited as casual watches.

I was talking about the WG/Blue dial vs PG/White dial with a friend and he said he'd go for the PG version as it 'looked' more the part of an expensive watch. I'd have to agree with him on that comment but I'm more of a low key type and would go with the following -

WG/Blue dial > WG/White dial > PG/White dial.

Whichever you decide, we're gonna need pics. Lots of them!


----------



## timefleas

If I were getting a gold-cased watch, I would want it to look gold, so, I would never buy "white" gold--pink for me--that said, honestly, you don't _need _either.


----------



## zimv20ca

dan - i feel i should put this out there, just to ensure you don't think of this model next week and wish you had given it some thought.

that said, was this on your radar?









(there's a rose gold one, as well, but imho this one looks better)


----------



## tomatoes

Dan i've been following your ever-growing collection for a year or so and phew i gotta let out a huge sigh of relief after seeing what seems to be the end of this rabbithole. 

A burning question though:What's the reason for the IWC chronograph and MontBlanc still hanging around the watchbox? Hard to believe these one's still getting any love/wrist time. 
They need to get out!


----------



## dantan

zimv20ca said:


> dan - i feel i should put this out there, just to ensure you don't think of this model next week and wish you had given it some thought.
> 
> that said, was this on your radar?
> 
> View attachment 13232775
> 
> 
> (there's a rose gold one, as well, but imho this one looks better)


Thanks for the suggestion.

This did cross my mind and I do prefer this Yellow Gold version, too, based on pictures.

We do not have a Patek Philippe Authorised Dealer here in Perth, Western Australia.

This retails for quite a lot more than the Saxonia, too, I assume?

Probably like twice the price!


----------



## dantan

tomatoes said:


> Dan i've been following your ever-growing collection for a year or so and phew i gotta let out a huge sigh of relief after seeing what seems to be the end of this rabbithole.
> 
> A burning question though:What's the reason for the IWC chronograph and MontBlanc still hanging around the watchbox? Hard to believe these one's still getting any love/wrist time.
> They need to get out!


I shall be advertising my IWC Portugieser Chronograph Automatic for sale this week.

My MontBlanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim will probably be advertised not long afterwards, although I do really love it, and won't get much for it, if I do sell it.


----------



## Covenant

dantan said:


> I shall be advertising my IWC Portugieser Chronograph Automatic for sale this week.
> 
> My MontBlanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim will probably be advertised not long afterwards, although I do really love it, and won't get much for it, if I do sell it.


You know, with a single watch acquisition (the Saxonia) and a bunch of sales you could break out of this insane hobby and retain an (IMO) perfect 4-watch collection. You know which ones they are. Hint: they all start with an "S".


----------



## dantan

This is dangerous!

I have enquired about the 1815 and my Authorised Dealer has sent these pictures to me.


----------



## dantan

Covenant said:


> You know, with a single watch acquisition (the Saxonia) and a bunch of sales you could break out of this insane hobby and retain an (IMO) perfect 4-watch collection. You know which ones they are. Hint: they all start with an "S".


Submariner
Speedmaster
Santos
Saxonia

Who would have thought?!

I am 'enquiring' regarding the 1815.

What is wrong with me?!


----------



## Covenant

dantan said:


> This is dangerous!
> 
> I have enquired about the 1815 and my Authorised Dealer has sent these pictures to me.


Does the chopped-off 6 bother you? It does me. Although the 1815 up/down is beautiful, there are design elements that, while forgivable (and even praiseworthy) on a lesser watch, feel like they lack elegance on a Lange; the railroad minute track with fleur-de-lys markers, the blued hands, and the vintage-looking chopped off 6 o'clock numeral.

I prefer the harmony of the Saxonia design. The gold indexes, hands and case all work together, with the solid silver dial for contrast. Simple, elegant, timeless. I realize that's purely subjective and there are those who think (perhaps rightly) that the 1815 up/down is the better watch. But then there's the cost premium to factor in as well.

My philosophy with Lange is either dip your feet in the water with an entry-level Saxonia (which isn't "entry level" in any sense of the word, except in comparative price to other Langes) or go all-in with an 1815 chronograph, datograph up/down, lange 1, or my personal favourite the Zeitwerk.


----------



## Covenant

Double post, sorry. Clearly getting too excited, living vicariously though dantan


----------



## DustinS

dantan said:


> This is dangerous!
> 
> I have enquired about the 1815 and my Authorised Dealer has sent these pictures to me.


The white gold, blue hands....freaking breath taking. I actually just froze for a second looking at it, didn't know where I was or what I was doing.


----------



## dantan

Covenant said:


> Double post, sorry. Clearly getting too excited, living vicariously though dantan


Surprisingly, I am not bothered about the chopped-off "6", but I would prefer either no "6" at all or a full "6".

Thanks for your ideas.

The 1815 is really more than I would be looking to spend, but I shall have a look and see what I think.

My wrist is so small that the Saxonia (35mm) looks quite large, or at least when I take photos up-close on my wrist. The Saxonia is a small Watch. In fact, the 34mm Rolex Oyster Perpetual looks and feels larger than the Saxonia.


----------



## dantan

DustinS said:


> The white gold, blue hands....freaking breath taking. I actually just froze for a second looking at it, didn't know where I was or what I was doing.


Same here!

That's what is dangerous for my wallet.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

dantan said:


> This is dangerous!
> 
> I have enquired about the 1815 and my Authorised Dealer has sent these pictures to me.


And done! Great watch! Just don't try on the Up/Down or the chrono. Had I never tried them on I'd have a 1815 already. They will totally mess you up. Good luck dan. Oh the Saxonia...white dial.


----------



## Worksjo

I say get the rose gold for sure.
Save the blue dial for your next purchase... an FP Journe Chronometre Bleu


----------



## dantan

Worksjo said:


> I say get the rose gold for sure.
> Save the blue dial for your next purchase... an FP Journe Chronometre Bleu


The F.P. Journe Chronometre Bleu is possibly my favourite Watch that I have not seen in real life.

If I could afford one, and source one, I would purchase one.


----------



## Tomatoes11

So I guess you gave up on the Daytona?


----------



## dantan

Tomatoes11 said:


> So I guess you gave up on the Daytona?


Realistically-speaking, yes, I have given up on the Daytona.

I kind of realised that I did not really have a chance.

If it eventually arrives, I shall look to sell my Speedmaster Professional to make way for it.


----------



## tomatoes

dantan said:


> Submariner
> Speedmaster
> Santos
> Saxonia
> 
> Who would have thought?!
> 
> I am 'enquiring' regarding the 1815.
> 
> What is wrong with me?!


Absolutely nothing. You are well within normal limits.


----------



## watchmatician

*A. Lange & Sohne Saxonia - White Gold (Blue Dial) or Pink Gold (Silver Dial)?*

Mine just arrived today! Here is a group photo of my blue dials. 
I see you have added 1815 to your consideration...that's the problem with picking up your first Lange because there are so many good options! Either way there's no wrong choice though. But I feel like you should reserve the blue dial for a CB. Good luck hunting!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewZ137

I'd go for rose gold here - much more of a pure dress watch.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

*Re: A. Lange & Sohne Saxonia - White Gold (Blue Dial) or Pink Gold (Silver Dial)?*



tedwu said:


> Mine just arrived today! Here is a group photo of my blue dials.
> I see you have added 1815 to your consideration...that's the problem with picking up your first Lange because there are so many good options! Either way there's no wrong choice though. But I feel like you should reserve the blue dial for a CB. Good luck hunting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning!

Congratulations on your new A. Lange & Sohne!

Any chance you might sell your F.P. Journe Chronometre Bleu to me?!


----------



## watchmatician

Thanks Dan! If I have to sell one I might let the Lange go before the Journe! If you are not in a rush just put your name down with a boutique and wait a few month (less than 4 in my case). The retail price for the CB is "only" US$23k which is cheaper than most of the Langes!

The moser is for sale though but I'm sure it won't win you over from either Lange or Journe ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

tedwu said:


> Thanks Dan! If I have to sell one I might let the Lange go before the Journe! If you are not in a rush just put your name down with a boutique and wait a few month (less than 4 in my case). The retail price for the CB is "only" US$23k which is cheaper than most of the Langes!
> 
> The moser is for sale though but I'm sure it won't win you over from either Lange or Journe &#55358;&#56611;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Moser is really nice, but not for me for now.

Thanks for the offer, and thanks for letting me know, regarding the Journe!


----------



## kepa

Whilst the blue is cool, it does make it seem more “normal”. The rose gold is something special. 

Unless you will also consider the copper blue Saxonia which is stunningly gorgeous, then I would go for that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Blue or the 1815, either way wins imo . . .


----------



## Gunnar_917

You’d be surprised the Patek isn’t too far out of your budget. Do the sensible thing and hop on a plane to Sydney, Melbourne or even Singapore (it’s similar flight time and opens up a billion more doors) and get yourself a Patek. 

Plus SG you also get about 6% tax back on your way out


----------



## tomatoes

*Re: A. Lange & Sohne Saxonia - White Gold (Blue Dial) or Pink Gold (Silver Dial)?*

Dan, aspiring towards better is never a bad thing.
However, I would urge you to look 2 steps ahead - will you fall out with the Lange in 6 -12 months? And if the Lange stays, what's next? (will it render the Lange redundant?)

If i may say, learning from history is never a bad thing.


----------



## dantan

What about these Vacheron’s?


----------



## dr3ws

dantan said:


> The F.P. Journe Chronometre Bleu is possibly my favourite Watch that I have not seen in real life.
> 
> If I could afford one, and source one, I would purchase one.


Dan, I would pick silver dial pink gold case although I'm a big fan of blue dial. I just handled an FP Journe yesterday








I have a 10 secs video of a much clearer picture of the movement but I can't post it here, it's available in Sydney right now


----------



## Covenant

Meh @ the Patek and Vacheron. You need to climb a fair bit higher into either brand's ladder to get to timepieces that feel special, rather than just an esteemed name on a boring dial. I'd rather the Lange (or the Journe).


----------



## harshad4005

IMHO, follow ur heart and get the gold mate, you will be happy for long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Thank you all so much for your kind words and encouragement.

I shall make sure that I am patient.

I have a day off Work so this Friday, I shall be trying on a few Watches.

This is a lot of money for me, so I want to ensure that it is the right Watch for me, and preferably one that I will keep for life (yes, I know, as if, right?! But that's the plan.)

The F.P. Journe is a Watch that I wish I have managed to see in real life.

You never know; it might end up being the Journe!


----------



## watches.ist

If you plan to go for the Saxonia - Rose Gold with silver dial is a better option imo, but I may be biased.

Here's the Saxonia on my 6.25 inch wrist:


----------



## DustinS

Gunnar_917 said:


> You'd be surprised the Patek isn't too far out of your budget. Do the sensible thing and hop on a plane to Sydney, Melbourne or even Singapore (it's similar flight time and opens up a billion more doors) and get yourself a Patek.
> 
> Plus SG you also get about 6% tax back on your way out


Patek over a Lange? I've never heard such a thing! That's like taking the fat kid first to run a marathon!


----------



## dantan

puneet said:


> 'If' you plan to go for the Saxonia - Rose Gold with silver dial is a better option imo, but I may be biased.
> 
> Here's the Saxonia on my 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


My wrist is fractionally larger than yours.

It is a small Watch but on small wrists like ours, wears really well.

That looks great on your wrist.


----------



## watches.ist

dantan said:


> My wrist is fractionally larger than yours.
> 
> It is a small Watch but on small wrists like ours, wears really well.
> 
> That looks great on your wrist.


Thanks!  It is a small watch but wears large due to its thin bezel and the sliver dial. For our sized wrists - any larger size looks overwhelming for such a (simple dress) watch, imo.


----------



## dantan

puneet said:


> Thanks!  It is a small watch but wears large due to its thin bezel and the sliver dial. For our sized wrists - any larger size looks overwhelming for such a (simple dress) watch, imo.


I think that anyone with a wrist size up to 7.0 inches will find this Dress Watch a good size, but any larger of a wrist and this Watch will wear too small, in my opinion.

I think that the Saxonia in Rose Gold is the way to go.


----------



## watches.ist

dantan said:


> I think that anyone with a wrist size up to 7.0 inches will find this Dress Watch a good size, but any larger of a wrist and this Watch will wear too small, in my opinion.
> 
> I think that the Saxonia in Rose Gold is the way to go.


Also when deciding between a Saxonia and 1815, the size and fit would play an important part since 1815 is 38.5mm in size (but then, it's not as dressy as the Saxonia). While my AD didn't have a 1815 to compare, I did try on a Lange 1 (38.5mm) and found it to be a tad large and opted for the Saxonia.

All the best for your selection.


----------



## dantan

puneet said:


> Also when deciding between a Saxonia and 1815, the size and fit would play an important part since 1815 is 38.5mm in size (but then, it's not as dressy as the Saxonia). While my AD did't have a 1815 to compare, I did try on a Lange 1 (38.5mm) and found it to be a tad large and opted for the Saxonia.
> 
> All the best for your selection.


Thank you!

It should all be done in under 72 hours.

I could do it in the next 24 hours but it would be really rushed after Work, and I do not want to rush such a huge purchase.


----------



## Gunnar_917

I hope it’s the Patrimony asmall Seconds that’s going to be added! That’s my pick of the bunch.

If you want the FPJ time keeper in Sydney had/has one. I thought they’re overrated


----------



## dantan

Gunnar_917 said:


> I hope it's the Patrimony asmall Seconds that's going to be added! That's my pick of the bunch.
> 
> If you want the FPJ time keeper in Sydney had/has one. I thought they're overrated


We shall see what happens on Friday!

Do you mean Time Keeper in Sydney is over-rated, or the F.P. Journe Chronometre Bleu being over-rated?


----------



## TJMike

I see you are also considering Patek. The 5119 Calatrava's are only a few thousand more (around AUD $26,000) than the Saxonia 35mm. You can get a discount on the Calatrava from Australian ADs. If you are interested in going this option, send me a PM.


----------



## marcusp23

Always go with the one that first got you interested. I’d go rose gold/ white dial. 

By the way, that 1815 is on my short list of next buys (but it’s more casual than the Saxonia I think with the Arabic numerals)


----------



## zimv20ca

dantan said:


> What about these Vacheron's?


i tried on one of those. it's nice, but tbh i like the PP Calatrava better. the shape of the hands has a lot to do w/ it.


----------



## Gunnar_917

dantan said:


> We shall see what happens on Friday!
> 
> Do you mean Time Keeper in Sydney is over-rated, or the F.P. Journe Chronometre Bleu being over-rated?


I did mean the FPJ but to be honest both are. Timekeeper have great watches but they are expensive and the service isn't anything worth writing about


----------



## CFR

Dan, I've been following this on the Lange Forum. Great options!

Since your heart says to get rose gold, I'd normally say you should just do that and not look back.

But your wallet may want to have a conversation with your heart before you pull the trigger. Why not get a preowned Lange that'll fit your wrist really well and cost you much less money than you're about to spend on a new watch? Your wrist size (less than 6.5" circumference) means the older Lange 1815s (36mm) will look great on you. You can get a regular 1815 or an Up/Down in a variety of really nice combinations for far less than you'd spend on a new 1815 and about the same price you'd spend on a new Saxonia. You can get white gold with a blue dial (206.027 regular 1815 or 221.027 Up/Down), rose gold with a silver dial, yellow gold with a silver dial, etc. If you get a preowned Lange for a fair price, you can always resell it later without losing much (if any) money. For example, a local dealer happens to have a 206.027 right now for $15,500 USD complete with boxes/papers, and other dealers have them pretty regularly too. Preowned 1815s (and Saxonias) are not hard to find with very good prices.

As far as what to get ... I greatly prefer white metal and yellow gold to rose gold. I also think the 1815 looks best in yellow gold (though it also looks great it white gold), and you can easily find older 1815s in either metal. Lange's older blue dials are darker and richer than their newer blue dials. Both older and newer are beautiful, though folks seem to give the older dials a slight edge. Below are some pics of an older blue-dial Lange (no-date Langematik, circa 1999, 36.8mm) from two different angles -- so you can see how it reflects the light differently (the newer blue dials do this too) -- followed by some side-by-side pics of the newer vs. older blue dials. My wrist, shown below in one of the comparison pics, is 6" -- and the smaller Langes (35mm-36mm) look appropriate and not at all too small.

[The FPJ CB is beautiful but wears much larger than a 36mm 1815. Current wait time in the US for a CB is 1.5-2 years and FPJ now requires an application for the watch. That's according to a US FPJ boutique 3 days ago.]


----------



## dantan

CFR said:


> Dan, I've been following this on the Lange Forum. Great options!
> 
> Since your heart says to get rose gold, I'd normally say you should just do that and not look back.
> 
> But your wallet may want to have a conversation with your heart before you pull the trigger. Why not get a preowned Lange that'll fit your wrist really well and cost you much less money than you're about to spend on a new watch? Your wrist size (less than 6.5" circumference) means the older Lange 1815s (36mm) will look great on you. You can get a regular 1815 or an Up/Down in a variety of really nice combinations for far less than you'd spend on a new 1815 and about the same price you'd spend on a new Saxonia. You can get white gold with a blue dial (206.027 regular 1815 or 221.027 Up/Down), rose gold with a silver dial, yellow gold with a silver dial, etc. If you get a preowned Lange for a fair price, you can always resell it later without losing much (if any) money. For example, a local dealer happens to have a 206.027 right now for $15,500 USD complete with boxes/papers, and other dealers have them pretty regularly too. Preowned 1815s (and Saxonias) are not hard to find with very good prices.
> 
> As far as what to get ... I greatly prefer white metal and yellow gold to rose gold. I also think the 1815 looks best in yellow gold (though it also looks great it white gold), and you can easily find older 1815s in either metal. Lange's older blue dials are darker and richer than their newer blue dials. Both older and newer are beautiful, though folks seem to give the older dials a slight edge. Below are some pics of an older blue-dial Lange (no-date Langematik, circa 1999, 36.8mm) from two different angles -- so you can see how it reflects the light differently (the newer blue dials do this too) -- followed by some side-by-side pics of the newer vs. older blue dials. My wrist, shown below in one of the comparison pics, is 6" -- and the smaller Langes (35mm-36mm) look appropriate and not at all too small.
> 
> [The FPJ CB is beautiful but wears much larger than a 36mm 1815. Current wait time in the US for a CB is 1.5-2 years and FPJ now requires an application for the watch. That's according to a US FPJ boutique 3 days ago.]
> 
> View attachment 13233519
> 
> View attachment 13233521
> 
> View attachment 13233523
> 
> View attachment 13233525


Nice!

Thanks for the suggestion to go pre-owned.

I do prefer brand new but I shall certainly consider this option.

Thank you!


----------



## Dre

Another vote for the pink gold / white dial Saxonia. My first reaction to the blue on the white gold one was that it's almost a bit pastel-y (to make up a word). It may well look different in real life, but still the rose gold one is stunning. I'd take either of those over the 1815 with the cut off 6. I'm honestly surprised to hear myself say that as I love white dials & blue hands!


----------



## Tomatoes11

dantan said:


> What about these Vacheron's?


I would have chosen the traditionelle over the Saxonia Thin 37 that I went with if it was smaller than 38mm and if the lugs didn't appear to flare out like bell bottoms from the caseback view. The lugs look straight from the front but appear to flare from the back. Either way, if the lugs were straight or tapered inwards that would be my choice.

As for the Calatrava, it looks too much like a fredrique constant classic index and the Journe looks very casual and the offset second hand flares my OCD. Cut off 6 on the 1815 kills it for me too.

Although I prefer the Saxonia Thin 37, out of your choices I would go pink gold Saxonia 35mm.


----------



## dantan

Anything can still happen on Friday!


----------



## Covenant

dantan said:


> Anything can still happen on Friday!


I wish I was in WA, I'd love to be a spectator at this boutique on decision-making day


----------



## dantan

Covenant said:


> I wish I was in WA, I'd love to be a spectator at this boutique on decision-making day


Haha. I wish I were in Sydney or Melbourne!

You guys have the cream of the crop; so many nice Watches, AD's, Boutiques, etc.

Our Watches of Switzerland is good, to me, because I am a regular Customer, and they sell Rolex, Tudor, Vacheron Constantin, A. Lange & Sohne, Cartier, Panerai, Hublot, etc.

I am going to be spending a fair bit of time there on Friday and shall keep you guys posted!


----------



## Covenant

dantan said:


> Haha. I wish I were in Sydney or Melbourne!
> 
> You guys have the cream of the crop; so many nice Watches, AD's, Boutiques, etc.
> 
> Our Watches of Switzerland is good, to me, because I am a regular Customer, and they sell Rolex, Tudor, Vacheron Constantin, A. Lange & Sohne, Cartier, Panerai, Hublot, etc.
> 
> I am going to be spending a fair bit of time there on Friday and shall keep you guys posted!


Good call on Watches of Switzerland. The one in Sydney is my favourite AD, but they regrettably don't sell Rolex here (or Vacheron). They do have all the other above brands plus Breguet and Blancpain though, which is a decent tradeoff. Plus the staff are a cut above every other bricks and mortar store in the area.


----------



## Flex Luthor

I am a huge proponent of blue dials...but in this instance I like the white. It is pure class. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Looks as though most people have voted for this one.


----------



## Mchu004

dantan said:


> I am going to be spending a fair bit of time there on Friday and shall keep you guys posted!


Can you set up a live stream? :-d


----------



## dantan

Mchu004 said:


> Can you set up a live stream? :-d


I am not a Celebrity, you know. Haha.


----------



## Covenant

dantan said:


> I am not a Celebrity, you know. Haha.


You will be after Friday!


----------



## dantan

It has arrived, waiting for me to try it out on Friday.


----------



## vexXed

Or, and I'm just thinking out loud here, you could try it on like right now... just saying!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

vexXed said:


> Or, and I'm just thinking out loud here, you could try it on like right now... just saying!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I was tempted!

However, if I did, I would have had to go after Work and by the time I got there, I would have had only about 15 minutes before they shut, so I did not want to rush it.

I have a day off on Friday so I shall be going there as soon as they open up.

I have a few Watches in mind that I shall be trying on.

I need to keep calm and patient with this decision.


----------



## Peter78

Rose-gold/silver-dial would be my choice.


----------



## mlcor

Late to the party, but another vote for the one you've chosen. I'm normally the opposite of you, I like white gold *because* it's more low key and people *don't* realize it isn't stainless steel. Two of my dress watches (Patek Gondolo, blue dial, and Lange Saxonia Moon Phase, white dial) are white gold. Having said that, when I went for a pure classic dress watch (in my case the small seconds Traditionelle), I went white dial and rose gold. The regular Saxonia is too small for my 7.25" wrist, the Moon Phase version is perfect. Enjoy!


----------



## vexXed

dantan said:


> I was tempted!
> 
> However, if I did, I would have had to go after Work and by the time I got there, I would have had only about 15 minutes before they shut, so I did not want to rush it.
> 
> I have a day off on Friday so I shall be going there as soon as they open up.
> 
> I have a few Watches in mind that I shall be trying on.
> 
> I need to keep calm and patient with this decision.


That makes sense. 15 minutes would go by in a flash.

Don't think I've been this excited for someone _else's_ watch purchase before haha..


----------



## dantan

vexXed said:


> That makes sense. 15 minutes would go by in a flash.
> 
> Don't think I've been this excited for someone _else's_ watch purchase before haha..


I also want such a huge purchase (for me) to be a nice occasion, so going there on a weekday (I applied for a day off Work) as soon as they open up would be nice as there shouldn't be other Customers there.

It would be nice to be in the right frame of mind and try out some really nice pieces.

Thanks; I hope that I don't ruin any of your excitement!

I can provide some shock value sometimes, so anything could happen tomorrow!

The last week-and-a-bit have been absolutely mental for me. I have in the last eight days sold (in this order) my Rolex Explorer, Rolex Oyster Perpetual, Rolex Milgauss, and just in the last hour, my IWC Portugieser Chronograph Automatic.

About three or four weeks ago, I sold my Tudor Black Bay 36.

This has been exhausting but rather liberating, and I know that my Watches have gone to good homes (Members') and they will be worn and treasured, even though I have taken huge hits (losses) on them, especially my IWC.


----------



## vexXed

dantan said:


> I also want such a huge purchase (for me) to be a nice occasion, so going there on a weekday (I applied for a day off Work) as soon as they open up would be nice as there shouldn't be other Customers there.
> 
> It would be nice to be in the right frame of mind and try out some really nice pieces.
> 
> Thanks; I hope that I don't ruin any of your excitement!
> 
> I can provide some shock value sometimes, so anything could happen tomorrow!
> 
> The last week-and-a-bit have been absolutely mental for me. I have in the last eight days sold (in this order) my Rolex Explorer, Rolex Oyster Perpetual, Rolex Milgauss, and just in the last hour, my IWC Portugieser Chronograph Automatic.
> 
> About three or four weeks ago, I sold my Tudor Black Bay 36.
> 
> This has been exhausting but rather liberating, and I know that my Watches have gone to good homes (Members') and they will be worn and treasured, even though I have taken huge hits (losses) on them, especially my IWC.


Ha don't worry about the rest of us, only you can decide in the moment which one sings to you. It's great you can compare both at the same time and I'm sure your heart will be rooting for one over the other.

I know what you mean about moving on watches when you have too many. It is liberating for sure and once all the hassle is over it feels good to have those funds come in to your account. Plus it means more watch fund money!

Take your time and I'm sure whichever you choose will be a stunner - you can't lose with ALS.


----------



## dantan

vexXed said:


> Ha don't worry about the rest of us, only you can decide in the moment which one sings to you. It's great you can compare both at the same time and I'm sure your heart will be rooting for one over the other.
> 
> I know what you mean about moving on watches when you have too many. It is liberating for sure and once all the hassle is over it feels good to have those funds come in to your account. Plus it means more watch fund money!
> 
> Take your time and I'm sure whichever you choose will be a stunner - you can't lose with ALS.


Thank you!

I shall also be looking at an A. Lange & Sohne 1815 and a Vacheron Constantin Traditionelle Small Seconds.

More Watch fund money = more fun!


----------



## dantan

The answer is: neither!


----------



## vexXed

Boom! I see you went with the pink gold too, just lovely! Congrats!


----------



## marcusp23

dantan said:


> The answer is: neither!


Whoa! Nice. What made you go with the up/down over the others?


----------



## Tomatoes11

Crazy! That ended up being quite a bit more than your other options no? Lol


----------



## dantan

vexXed said:


> Boom! I see you went with the pink gold too, just lovely! Congrats!


Thank you very much!


----------



## dantan

marcusp23 said:


> Whoa! Nice. What made you go with the up/down over the others?


Hi Marcus,
I decided that the Saxonia is simply too dressy for me, as in I don't dress that formally frequently enough so I wouldn't be wearing it enough, plus, it actually felt small even on my small 6.4-inch wrist!

When I saw the 1815 Up/Down, I KNEW. It was game over. Even the lady that I deal with all the time knew that it was game over. The 'normal' 1815 (time-only; no power reserve complication) was lovely but the chopped-off "6" bothered me slightly. The movement on the back of the Up/Down is significantly different - nicer on the Up/Down model. I also like that it looks like a Chronograph Watch but isn't. However, I can see how this very reason could be a drawback for some.

I don't have a Watch with a power reserve complication so that also contributed to my final decision.

The Vacheron Constantin Traditionelle is cheaper than the Up/Down and very similarly priced to the time-only 1815, but to me, the Vacheron did not look or feel as nice as the 1815.

Design-wise, dial-side, the Traditionelle seemed more competition against the Saxonia than the 1815. Price-wise, different story. The Traditionelle competes against the 1815. For me, the Lange's felt like a step-up but this is only my opinion.


----------



## dantan

Tomatoes11 said:


> Crazy! That ended up being quite a bit more than your other options no? Lol


A lot more!

I was hoping that I would completely fall head over heels for the Saxonia, which retails for AUD$22,000.00.

The 1815 Up/Down that I purchased retails for AUD$34,900.00.

But what can I do?

I fell in love!


----------



## Pun

dantan said:


> The answer is: neither!


So finally you bought your watch!!

This one is *GREAT, GORGEOUS and BEAUTIFUL* watch indeed.

Many congratulations!!


----------



## dantan

Pun said:


> So finally you bought your watch!!
> 
> This one is *GREAT, GORGEOUS and BEAUTIFUL* watch indeed.
> 
> Many congratulations!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## CFR

Very nice choice and congrats!


----------



## zimv20ca

dantan said:


> The answer is: neither!


whoa, that's beautiful! congrats!

i really appreciate that the subdials don't cut off any markers; it's a much stronger choice (imho) to simply dismiss the 4 and 8.

really stunning, i look forward to many more photos.


----------



## Pun

zimv20ca said:


> dantan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is: neither!
> 
> 
> 
> whoa, that's beautiful! congrats!
> 
> i really appreciate that the subdials don't cut off any markers; it's a much stronger choice (imho) to simply dismiss the 4 and 8.
> 
> really stunning, i look forward to many more photos.
Click to expand...

Yes indeed. We all look forward for having a long photo session with your latest lass with beauty and the brains...

Let us celebrate your honeymoon with as many photographs as you may provide. Our appetite for such a beauty is insatiable.

Please oblige us dear....


----------



## dantan

Thank you very much for the kind words. 

I am happy to oblige!

In the next day or two, I shall start an “Incoming” thread, after spending more time with it.


----------



## Pun

Looking forward.... Thanks


----------



## dantan

zimv20ca said:


> whoa, that's beautiful! congrats!
> 
> i really appreciate that the subdials don't cut off any markers; it's a much stronger choice (imho) to simply dismiss the 4 and 8.
> 
> really stunning, i look forward to many more photos.


I can't remember whether it was you or another Member that mentioned the cut-off "6", of the time-only 1815.

I did notice it and it bothered me slightly. At this price range, I did not want to be bothered in the slightest.

Surprisingly, the 1815 and 1815 Up/Down have a few differences, in addition to the power reserve complication. The Up/Down is 0.5mm larger, has more parts, longer power reserve, and the movement itself looks quite different.

More photos to come for sure, especially in the next 24 hours.


----------



## dantan

Pun said:


> Yes indeed. We all look forward for having a long photo session with your latest lass with beauty and the brains...
> 
> Let us celebrate your honeymoon with as many photographs as you may provide. Our appetite for such a beauty is insatiable.
> 
> Please oblige us dear....


I am happy to share my happiness!

There will be plenty more photos coming in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Pun

I’m anxiously waiting to see change in your Avatar photo or Santos is still your favourite Avatar!! 
1815 is watching that space as well...


----------



## xherion

Wow Dan, I went for a week's holiday and I saw you already sold 4 watches and got the 1815 up/down.

Huge congrats!!


----------



## zimv20ca

dantan said:


> I can't remember whether it was you or another Member that mentioned the cut-off "6", of the time-only 1815.


funny, i can't recall either. i think someone else mentioned and i agreed.

fwiw, my wife was pretty blown away as well. that strong of a reaction from her (wrt watches) is uncommon.


----------



## Dancing Fire

Congrats!. IMO, nobody does RG like Lange. Both of my Lange are RG on silver dial.


----------



## tomatoes

Congrats Dan!
I was browsing through the rolex threads and saw you had the Lange right at the top of your signature, so i hurried over here to see the pics! 

Lovely watch. You are one fast-fingered guy.


----------



## dantan

Dancing Fire said:


> Congrats!. IMO, nobody does RG like Lange. Both of my Lange are RG on silver dial.


Thank you very much!

Yes; the Pink (Rose Gold) that A. Lange & Sohne does is mesmerising.


----------



## dantan

tomatoes said:


> Congrats Dan!
> I was browsing through the rolex threads and saw you had the Lange right at the top of your signature, so i hurried over here to see the pics!
> 
> Lovely watch. You are one fast-fingered guy.


Thank you so much!

I made a lot of quick movements in order to finally obtain an A. Lange & Sohne.

I should have purchased one maybe a year earlier, but perhaps this was the best timing for me for an ALS.

It has been a very interesting Watch journey - a lot of mistakes made and a lot of money spent, but also many interesting and nice Watches I got to wear and spend time with. They are now with nice Members worldwide to enjoy so all's well.

Thanks again!


----------



## tomatoes

Yes mistakes and money spent/loss is inevitable for most of us, espcially when you're trying to get to the apex of the game (too) quickly.
I think you did well to consolidate in a major way, however. It's a much more streamlined collection now and your latest really gives it an overall glow. 

Congratulations again!


----------



## dantan

tomatoes said:


> Yes mistakes and money spent/loss is inevitable for most of us, espcially when you're trying to get to the apex of the game (too) quickly.
> I think you did well to consolidate in a major way, however. It's a much more streamlined collection now and your latest really gives it an overall glow.
> 
> Congratulations again!


Thank you so much for your kind words and contribution!


----------



## dantan

I am so sorry that I have not posted anymore photos. 

Here are a few more but they are not very good, and not out in the wild, so to speak, but hopefully in the next week or two, I shall have a lot more!


----------



## Pun

dantan said:


> I am so sorry that I have not posted anymore photos.
> 
> Here are a few more but they are not very good, and not out in the wild, so to speak, but hopefully in the next week or two, I shall have a lot more!


Few shots of the back side movement would also be much appreciated....


----------



## dantan

Pun said:


> dantan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry that I have not posted anymore photos.
> 
> Here are a few more but they are not very good, and not out in the wild, so to speak, but hopefully in the next week or two, I shall have a lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> Few shots of the back side movement would also be much appreciated....
Click to expand...

The back is possibly more attractive than the front!

I might have posted these pictures.

I shall certainly have new pictures in the next week or so.


----------



## mlcor

dantan said:


> The answer is: neither!


Excellent choice!!! Congratulations, it's a wonderful piece, and great fun to have the debate as to which side is prettier.


----------



## Tomatoes11

Lange movements are fantastically decorated so yeah the back is on par with the front basically.


----------



## anujkapur108

Beautiful watch! Maybe an option is to also buy a blue band. I think the watch would look awesome on blue as well.


----------



## anujkapur108

The blue band would match the dial hands.


----------



## zimv20ca

hey Dan -

when at the AD yesterday, i tried on 2 A Langes. the first was the same 1815 up/down, which is indeed gorgeous.









but i was then absolutely blown away by the Datograph. holy cow.









barring unforseen fortunes, i reckon i'll never own either of these watches. but damn they both go well w/ chuck taylors.


----------



## dantan

That’s great that you managed to try on those!

The Datograph does look fantastic. But it has a date feature on it, which I don’t do. Otherwise, stunning!

One day, hopefully, you might own one!


----------



## KFraz

dantan said:


> Here is my current collection, but minus the Tudor Black Bay 36, Rolex Explorer, Rolex Oyster Perpetual, and Rolex Milgauss.
> 
> I do have a Gold Watch - a vintage IWC.


Beautiful collection!!

I would go with the Pink Gold one. It sounds like that's the one you really want. And it is that safer bet I would say.


----------



## dantan

I ended up purchasing an A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down in Pink Gold.


----------



## MartinVang

dantan said:


> I ended up purchasing an A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down in Pink Gold.


Amazing watch, congratulations !


----------



## dantan

MartinVang said:


> Amazing watch, congratulations !


Thank you!

I did not anticipate purchasing this actual Watch, but when I saw it, I immediately KNEW that it was the one that I really wanted.


----------



## FutagoWatch

Get both and be a true boss!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgraham

dantan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I did not anticipate purchasing this actual Watch, but when I saw it, I immediately KNEW that it was the one that I really wanted.


Love your watch, I tried hard to find an up/down in my range, but ultimately settled on this:









Poor me, right?


----------



## dantan

mgraham said:


> Love your watch, I tried hard to find an up/down in my range, but ultimately settled on this:
> 
> View attachment 13339683
> 
> 
> Poor me, right?


Congratulations and wear your new Saxonia in good health!

That looks great on your wrist!

There is no such thing as settling for an A. Lange & Sohne.

Every Lange is special.


----------



## mgraham

dantan said:


> Congratulations and wear your new Saxonia in good health!
> 
> That looks great on your wrist!
> 
> *There is no such thing as settling for an A. Lange & Sohne.
> 
> Every Lange is special.*


Totally agree, I was mostly just trying to set up for the "poor me" joke. I practically wear this thing to bed.


----------



## MartinVang

mgraham said:


> Love your watch, I tried hard to find an up/down in my range, but ultimately settled on this:
> 
> View attachment 13339683
> 
> 
> Poor me, right?


Its the 37mm right? 
looks so beautiful


----------



## mgraham

MartinVang said:


> Its the 37mm right?
> looks so beautiful


No, this watch is 35mm. Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## MaxwellEquations

mgraham said:


> Love your watch, I tried hard to find an up/down in my range, but ultimately settled on this:
> 
> View attachment 13339683
> 
> 
> Poor me, right?


Here's my white gold blue dial Lange...
Daymatic version. Trying to show here how the dial color shifts with the light


----------



## mgraham

MaxwellEquations said:


> Here's my white gold blue dial Lange...
> Daymatic version. Trying to show here how the dial color shifts with the light


Brilliant watch! I love how the dial can look anything from nearly black to pale grey blue depending on the lighting. Although the strap looks black (to me), I believe it is very dark blue.

I operate under the assumption that it is (very dark blue) and wear my watch every day regardless of shoe leather. I've been thinking of getting a cognac strap, thought it'd go brilliantly with the blue.


----------



## MaxwellEquations

Yep, dark blue strap


----------



## CFR

Lovely Daymatic! Lange made relatively few of these, in WG with blue dial.


----------



## Tonystix

Blue dial is gorgeous.


----------

